# Best pocket reference guide for EMT-B



## EpiEMS (Feb 9, 2012)

Any good pocket reference guides with EMT-B protocols/skills?
Would like to purchase one.


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 9, 2012)

Make your own.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 9, 2012)

Like take the state protocols and have one laminated and bound or something?


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 9, 2012)

Figure out what you need in a reference -- hint, it's the stuff you don't know, not the stuff you know -- lay it out on whatever size paper you want, print, cut, and staple/glue together into a booklet. You could laminate... I never do since I want to keep it slim, but it'd undoubtedly last longer. You can see mine here.

Preprinted guides are a laugh, they never have what you need, and they're full of stuff you don't.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2012)

I took a PDF copy of our protocols to Staples, and they were able to bind them into a booklet bout 3x5.  Very convenient, but it was almost the same cost as a preprinted guidebook.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, Kinkos/Staples/FedEx Office tend to be expensive. Are there any good pre-printed ones? So far (having had no class —:censored:as it starts at the end of the month), I've tried to memorize as much as I can from a Kaplan book on the NREMT exam and from the textbook, my main problem seems to be pediatrics and OB.


----------

